# So difficult should I stay or go



## bb21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know what to do I have been with my husband for 6 years and married for 3 and a half years we have a six month old son. 

Our marriage is a disaster, it is mainly my fault due to financial problems that I never discussed and which have lead him to not trust me, I am trying to hard to make it work but just feel that we have good weeks and then really bad weeks. 

We have no intimate relationship at all it was amazing that I actually feel pregnant with my son. I feel that if we had never had our son we would have divorced and feel we are staying together for him I have mentioned about leaving but he then threatens to take full custody of our son and says I am an unfit mother. I will not leave my son so do I just put up with this marriage or do I have to leave my son with him and walk away from both of them


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you been to marriage counseling at all?


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Why would you be an unfit mother??? Don't succumb to this terrorist tactic. Unless you have drug problems or other issues, you will not lose your child. Take a hard look at your situation and decide if you want to stay. MC may be of value.


----------

